# Life in control?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

If the RSPCA were in total control of animal welfare how would we fare?

Opinions?

Rory


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I would say the cases of animal cruelty would rise dramatically within a couple of years then slowly thin out. And it would be harder for people to buy and keep exotic animals.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

I personally think that if the RSPCA had 100% control over the way we kept our pets exotic or not we would end up having our exotics taken away and slowly there would be no more reptiles kept in homes as pets .
Not only that there would be so many different bits of paper telling us for example that a 6ft viv is a must for a royal and if we didnt conform then the royal is being treated unfairly under the AWA they would then confinscate the said animal  
No more tubs no more RUBs no more exotic pet shops no more breeding in our own homes they would want to licence everything no more shows no more exotic vets no more exotic shops the list is like a domino effect


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I also beleive, like Faith, that we owuld see a domino effect int he way animals were kept within the captive "industry" (for want of a better word)

I thikn htye would first clamp down on legislational issues and push forward tighter legis. than that which we already face.

They would then slowly begin to pick apart animal keeping more than likely starting with exotics. 

God help us if that ever happens


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Faith said:


> I personally think that if the RSPCA had 100% control over the way we kept our pets exotic or not we would end up having our exotics taken away and slowly there would be no more reptiles kept in homes as pets .
> Not only that there would be so many different bits of paper telling us for example that a 6ft viv is a must for a royal and if we didnt conform then the royal is being treated unfairly under the AWA they would then confinscate the said animal
> No more tubs no more RUBs no more exotic pet shops no more breeding in our own homes they would want to licence everything no more shows no more exotic vets no more exotic shops the list is like a domino effect


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nerys said:


>


wow thats a first for me lol 
i hope for the love of the exotics im wrong but if the rspca pull the noose any tighter then thats it the reptile keepers are going to have to choose to either lay down and let the rspca walk all over us or stand and fight not just for the rights of us as humans but for the right for the more "endangered" species kept in captivity.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Faith said:


> I personally think that if the RSPCA had 100% control over the way we kept our pets exotic or not we would end up having our exotics taken away and slowly there would be no more reptiles kept in homes as pets .
> Not only that there would be so many different bits of paper telling us for example that a 6ft viv is a must for a royal and if we didnt conform then the royal is being treated unfairly under the AWA they would then confinscate the said animal
> No more tubs no more RUBs no more exotic pet shops no more breeding in our own homes they would want to licence everything no more shows no more exotic vets no more exotic shops the list is like a domino effect


So I would have to get a 6ft viv for my Royal and bin my RUBs. Anything else?? 

How bad is that??


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> So I would have to get a 6ft viv for my Royal and bin my RUBs. Anything else??
> 
> How bad is that??


Its not just that sy not at all think of it this way
No more exotic pet shops
Licensing for ALL pet breeders including reptiles mamals inverts blah blah every animal kept in the uk that is classed by the rspca as a companion animal
then considring the RSPCA have admitted (basically) about knowing naff all on the subject of exotics the care sheets would be incorrect! which if the rspca had its way the care sheets from them would become law! dont abide by the care sheet you break the law break the animal welfare law you get your pets taken away 
not only you but hundereds of other keepers that know if they abide by the rspca's way of caring for reps it will be the incorrect way
Anyway after getting your reps taken away its a bann from keeping pets for 5 yrs and a fine as well as a possibal prision sentance!
obv only ifs and buts but you come across as an inteligent person sy im sure you can read betewne the lines and work it out!

im sure there are lots of people out there that have thought at one stage oh it wont happen to me blah blah 
but how many people have said that and then its happened ?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Faith said:


> Its not just that sy not at all think of it this way
> No more exotic pet shops
> Licensing for ALL pet breeders including reptiles mamals inverts blah blah every animal kept in the uk that is classed by the rspca as a companion animal
> then considring the RSPCA have admitted (basically) about knowing naff all on the subject of exotics the care sheets would be incorrect! which if the rspca had its way the care sheets from them would become law! dont abide by the care sheet you break the law break the animal welfare law you get your pets taken away
> ...


I do read and not every member of the RSPCA knows nothing about reps. I have met quite a few that know more than some on here and actually keep reptiles as pets. 

Imagine that an RSPCA inspector having a snake, surely that cannot be true. Now you seem an intelligent woman so surely you would know that not all are the same. 

If however the RSPCA (bless them) did take over the world as it seems to hear some talk. I am sure I will adapt to there ways as I do with any changes. Petrol goes up I still buy it, if I have to get rid of my RUBs then so be it. As for Licenses I would gladly welcome being licensed.

I live in a world where changes are made and I adapt to those changes.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

ok i understand your taking a different view as if im talking about the Groud workers of the rspca im not 
ive met a fair few rspca workers and a few animal welfare wardens (as they are now called) 
And yup most of them are pretty clued up 
but those arnt the people that come up with the stupid rules about keeping reptiles 
we have 4 royals and i can assure you that not one of them would feel "safe" in a 6ft viv not only that they wouldnt feed etc 
id welcome being licensed but not by the likes of the rspca


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Faith said:


> ok i understand your taking a different view as if im talking about the Groud workers of the rspca im not
> ive met a fair few rspca workers and a few animal welfare wardens (as they are now called)
> And yup most of them are pretty clued up
> but those arnt the people that come up with the stupid rules about keeping reptiles
> ...


Well there are members of this forum that have helped the RSPCA with set up advice and some even receive rescues via the RSPCA. Yet they seem to get quite a hammering form some of you.

I read all this stuff and really start to wonder who are the bad guys. Maybe its me for not agreeing, maybe its the RSPCA for doing a job, or maybe its PKL...

I personally have no problem with the organization and I have to say I have had the pleasure to meet quite a few, funnily enough they are quite normal people. I once even considered working for them after watching are you tough enough. But they don't pay enough and not enough action to keep me motivated.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Would it really not be a problem for oyu to house all of your snakes in the minimum sized vivs that the RSPCA require??

That woyuld be 23 snakes - even if half of them were 5 foot that would be 11 5 foot vivs, then 12 vivs of other sizes - your boa will reach what? 9,10 foot or more?

Some people can't house thier snakes in that way. I would love to see a country full of roayls who will happily live, eat and be fine in vivs the same length as they reach.

So what happens if you move your roayl into a 6 foot viv and it won't feed? You spend a fortune on vets bills to try to get it feeding? You force feed risking adding mroe stress to the snake thus pushing it further away from feeding? Or you let it ride, see how it goes and then the RSPCA come a knocking. Your snake is in poor condition becaus eit won't eat and you haven't seent he vet because you feel it will sort itself out? Theny ou are prosecuted under section 4 of the AWA for causing "unecessary suffering" to the snake because you haven't fed it nor sought medical attention.

The RSPCA are trying thier damndest to put keepers like you nad everyone else here in a catch 22 situation. You are stuffed if you do and you are more than stuffed if you don't.

Am just blurbing my thoughts out here btw and am not having a dig because you have your own opinion - I respect your opinion but the RSPCA don't respect thta keepers, be them high scale breeders or small hobbyests, have a right to house their animals in a way which is most suited tot hier needs.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Well there are members of this forum that have helped the RSPCA with set up advice and some even receive rescues via the RSPCA. Yet they seem to get quite a hammering form some of you.
> 
> I read all this stuff and really start to wonder who are the bad guys. Maybe its me for not agreeing, maybe its the RSPCA for doing a job, or maybe its PKL...
> 
> I personally have no problem with the organization and I have to say I have had the pleasure to meet quite a few, funnily enough they are quite normal people. I once even considered working for them after watching are you tough enough. But they don't pay enough and not enough action to keep me motivated.


Sy we did the same when we were in london we were the recomended rescue the rspca would give out if someone had a problem with their reptiles.
We were passed my the local animal warden etc 
As i said its not the rspca i have a problem with its the fat cats in office that are writing the cops basically blind!


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

My opinion is that they would never ever try to get a complete ban on animal keeping (as this would put them outta action), they would just put in very stringent rules to make animal keeping harder, like every one will need licenses, must have right size housing, etc etc, and as said we will end up in catch 22 situations,

and its not just reptiles they will target its all animals, and eventually they will target the common pets like cats and dogs.

take my situation, i have a 12 year old husky x, who is slightly over weight has spondulosis(sp) of the spine and keep pulling his shoulder and has recently had cancerous lumps removed from different areas of his body, with all of his condition i am unable to give him the recommended amount of exercise that a dog of his size should have, so am i being cruel in not taking him out for a walk every day?? or should i put him through pain and suffering to give him the recommended amount of exercise required.

going back on topic, havin 7 of 9 of my royals which were taken on/ matured to become fussy feeders i can personally say that if they did make a rule that royals must have a 6ft viv then i would end up being either thousands of pounds in debt or have up to 9 dead snakes. from experince of the 7 fussy feeders i have all have been eating (except adult males for seasonal change) because im housing then in smaller vivs.

Yes i agree the rspca do, do some very good work, but on the other hand they can/are seen as complete morons.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Does nobody else, or is it just me, find themselfs defending what they have violently and with extreme prejudice, reguardless of consequence?
I mean if anyone tried to take anything from me, pets or otherwise, they generally come unstuck very quickly.

I'll be fudge if anyone's taking my animals away. Ever

The last guy who tried it, was after my cash, which he didn't know, but was less than 20quid at the time. He was carrying a blade. He ended up with a broken jaw and a broken wrist.

Some fudge trying to take my pets away would come off worse.

I might be getting off the point but this is what came to mind.
Doesn't anyone fight for what they want anymore? fudge what they want, people should go back to using brute force a little more, rather than being a push over bunch of pussies. I'm not just applying this to pet issues.

And No, I don't care if this makes people dislike me either, I am very comfortable with my opinions.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Xiorell said:


> Does nobody else, or is it just me, find themselfs defending what they have violently and with extreme prejudice, reguardless of consequence?
> I mean if anyone tried to take anything from me, pets or otherwise, they generally come unstuck very quickly.
> 
> I'll be fudge if anyone's taking my animals away. Ever
> ...


 
i think you'd make a fine american!!!:lol2: just teasing!! but you sound a lot like people here...blood would be spilled if that stuff happened here. hehe!!.....i love it! ...fight the power!:no1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I do agree Xiorell - people tend to roll over nad allow things to happen to them without ever putting up a fight.

For me personally, I had a rough time when I was younger, constantly had things taken from me that I never wished to allow to happen, felt that everyone took advantage of me so one day I flip reversed it all and swore I would always stand up and be counted instead of burying my head - that I would speak up about things I was unhappy about. People could never understand the change in me until I found somehting I was passionate about and then they realised I am actually quite a strong willd person with the ability to form my own views and fight for what I beleive.

This is the main reason I am proud to be part of PKL, because I know I am running the marathon with like minded people who won't lay down with doormat on thier foreheads.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Xiorell said:


> I mean if anyone tried to take anything from me, pets or otherwise, they generally come unstuck very quickly.
> 
> I'll be fudge if anyone's taking my animals away. Ever
> 
> The last guy who tried it, was after my cash, which he didn't know, but was less than 20quid at the time. He was carrying a blade. He ended up with a broken jaw and a broken wrist.


oooo great plan. Put an official in hospital and end up with your animals taken away and being imprisoned for G.B.H.

That'll help !!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ratboy said:


> oooo great plan. Put an official in hospital and end up with your animals taken away and being imprisoned for G.B.H.
> 
> That'll help !!!


sorry that cracked me up lol.

i have to say i agree whole heartedly with everything Faith has said.

I'd love to see my royal kovu in a six foot viv..but i know he would stop eating, become insecure, maybe even aggressive.

Yes the rspca have done alot of good work, and it isnt the inspectors that i'm against. Hell i wanted to be one for a very long time, volunteered at shelters, helped out where i could. Its the bigwigs in the offices thinking this sh** up.

If we were licensed and the RSPCA knew what was best for th reptiles then yeah i'd welcome it. But as it is they don't. They may think some of our keeping methods are cruel...but we know there is no other alternative for some animals. Royals being just one example.


----------

